
Doing Windows, Part 2: From Interface Manager to Windows - doppp
https://www.filfre.net/2018/06/doing-windows-part-2-from-interface-manager-to-windows/
======
agumonkey
Other article [https://www.slashgear.com/original-windows-demo-video-
shows-...](https://www.slashgear.com/original-windows-demo-video-shows-pre-os-
in-1983-27314559/)

With the video
[https://youtu.be/vnDRw8-caxU?t=415](https://youtu.be/vnDRw8-caxU?t=415)

~~~
jacobush
For all the shaky camera work, the video still looks better with its global
shutter, than contemporary jelly-looking rolling shutter CMOS sensor.

~~~
agumonkey
analog ftw

I think that our mind enjoys that better than hyper sophisticated digital
trickery

/me goes back to scavenging crt tvs

------
CarVac
Before reading this article, I'd never connected the concept of a computer
menu with a restaurant menu.

~~~
stronglikedan
It's just that, on a restaurant menu, there's less of a chance of blindly
selecting the Global Thermonuclear War option.

~~~
WorldMaker
I believe it is, over at Burger King, home of the WOPR.

------
garganzol
Amazing piece of historical journalism. Thumbs up for the quality material.
Thank you for posting this.

~~~
privacypoller
you should read all of Jimmy's stuff, or better yet support him. His writing
has only gotten better over the years and if you're a adventure/sim/IF gaming
buff (which I'm not) it's even better. He recently finished a 10(?) part
retrospective on Civilization which lost me in the weeds but was still
awesome.

~~~
garganzol
I went deeper on Jimmy's Maher work and found a collection of his published
e-books: [https://www.filfre.net/the-digital-antiquarian-e-book-
librar...](https://www.filfre.net/the-digital-antiquarian-e-book-library/). To
say I'm impressed is to say nothing at all. He did a stellar job, filling the
historical gap between generations.

Jimmy and contributors - you made my day guys. Thanks a lot for all the hints.

------
oldcynic
_" For another, true multitasking would be possible under Windows, claimed
Microsoft"_

I had forgotten how terrible the early versions of Windows looked compared to
Lisa, Amiga and even OS/2 and DR's GEM.

Even 7 years later Windows 3 only had cooperative multi tasking that in
reality was program launcher with background printing. Applications were
hopeless at releasing processor and if you tried to multi task you often
crashed the whole OS. It was, of course, hugely commercially successful from 3
on. :)

